# 1984 Ross Mt. Whitney



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This one has been hanging around for awhile now and we just never took pictures of it. Nothing too special but it is clean.

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/Chrome%20Ross.JPG>

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/ChRossFront.JPG>

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/ChRossCrank.JPG>

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/ChRossRder.JPG>

Specs @ https://www.firstflightbikes.com/1984_Ross_Mt_Whitney.htm


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool bike, Jeff. 

I picked up one identical to yours a couple of years ago on Ebay for $75. It's all original, including the tires and Ross HiTech saddle. Mine also has an SR MTE-100 seatpost with the quick release clamp. I believe mine is an '83, since the Shimano Deerhead parts have late '82 early '83 date codes. The previous owner must have hated riding, since the black anodization on the sidewalls of the rims is barely worn.

These bikes don't seem to bring high prices but they are good riders.



Craig


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

*Beautiful!*

My favorite color. Metal :thumbsup: Who's idea was black parts anyhow?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice Jefferson. i just picked that same bike up last week. mines about a 9 out of 10. yours is a 10 out of 10. spectacular!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I've got one of those in the shed also, Kinda heavy but cool factor is good if your into chrome.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*seems to be alot of them...*

I've got one too! Blue parts are from a Ross Diamond Cruiser that had an ugly frame. I'll finish it soon.


----------



## eldengrave (Oct 29, 2005)

*i had a mt. whitney*

i used to have a mt. whitney (sold it) but i don't think it was an '84... it had underthechainstay brakes and a different fork... otherwise, the chrome and all the tigs and gussets look identical.

the drops were a later addition, too, of course.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

OK, who didn't have one?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> OK, who didn't have one?


raises hand...


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's a pic of mine. Wish I had a better photo but it's been raining today, so I had to settle for the water heater as a backdrop. 


Craig


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

anybody have the team jersey from that era?


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kinda like I Want A New Drug coming out of the cassette deck, that's classic


----------



## Sinjin4131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice bike...I was going to buy one of those, but bought a Stumpy instead...

You do have a thing about keeping those old bikes nice - I can't believe how clean and perfect those cranks and dérailleur are! Whoa! Wish I could put those handlebars on my '87 Stumpy...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

That particular Deerhead rear derailleur's got that feature that allows you to keep pushing the shifter once the "L" limit screw is hit? Or maybe it was for some other purpose?

https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/ChRossRder.JPG


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

*Mine doesnt have the bulmoose stem*

Ive got one with that rather odd , phalic :blush: stem that Ross was known for and rollercams.


----------



## gnawbonelefty (May 16, 2005)

I Still Ride mine regularly, I've had it since 85, some of it's even original.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> OK, who didn't have one?


i didn't ,but i sure wish i did/do,y'all got real nice examples!:thumbsup:


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

This is my 1984 Mt Whitney.
Had to replace rear deraileur and axle last year.
Chrome is still in great shape, got a lot of comments about how well it still looks after all those years & miles.


----------

